# Rainwater leo ID help



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

This little one is thought to be a super snow rainwater albino. I have reserved judgement until some colour and pattern has started to come through. Both parents are Mack Snow Rainwater albino het eclipse possible het murphy patternless. One is also a bold stripe. With all these genes in play id seems very difficult. There seems to be some stripe pattern coming through that looks like SS pattern, but previous SS i have had didnt show there markings until much older. My adult SS have clear pattern on the nose and face and this little one has a very white face suggesting possible eclipse. Both eyes are solid as in SS but very dark. I have looked at Typhoons and there red eyes i so dark they also look black. If any one has hatched simular leos in the tremper line and have pics please could they let me see some. I know people have had the same problem with super raptors.


















Cheers

Phil


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

My first inclination is super typhoon but cant really see the eyes, are they just albino or not?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> My first inclination is super typhoon but cant really see the eyes, are they just albino or not?


They eyes dont really help. Both SSalbino and typhoon eyes are solid and very dark. This ones eyes are solid and very dark. Its a tough one.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> They eyes dont really help. Both SSalbino and typhoon eyes are solid and very dark. This ones eyes are solid and very dark. Its a tough one.


I dont know then but fingers crossed for the super snow typhoon 

Would be quite an achievement!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

It does look like the little one has got a whitewash nose...very exciting, wait and see! It won't take long for the little one to colour up.


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

looks very difficult to call, i can see its only a couple of weeks since but any news or thoughts yet ? im waiting for eggs from a mack typhoon x mack typhoon shortly


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd say SSRW, not enough whitewash IMO x


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

can't help you there phil but still what a stunner gratz mate!! :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Lee* said:


> looks very difficult to call, i can see its only a couple of weeks since but any news or thoughts yet ? im waiting for eggs from a mack typhoon x mack typhoon shortly


Nice, where did you get your mack typhoons from?


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

they came from tug phil, i sold all my animals before i moved (smaller house) and due to limited space just replaced them with a few things i am interested in from tug and matt banorak with the proceeds, so is it looking any better for you ? I bought some geos from you now trialing them out


----------

